# Books Recommended by our Members (July 2012)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For the list of recommendations in June 2012, look here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,115945.0.html

If you are an author or publisher, please do not 'recommend' your own books. Instead you may start a discussion/promotion thread in the Book Bazaar.

Generally, this thread is for quick recommendations. You know, you're sitting with a friend at dinner and you say, "Hey, I just finished this book and I think you would love it!" That kind of thing.

If you've got a book review or other site and would like to regularly share reviews with us, we invite you to start a thread in the Book Bazaar for your site and periodically post links to reviews, subject to our posting rules for authors and bloggers.

Also, please use generic links, or, even better, the Link-Maker to make KindleBoards affiliate links. But please do not link through another site.

Please see Forum Decorum for guidelines.

Betsy, Ann, & Geoffrey
KB Moderators


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Continuum: The 'Star Wars' Phenomenon As Experienced From The Inside by Tim Dry. A fascinating look into the making of Star Wars, Episode VI - Return of the Jedi.


----------



## lpsimone (Jun 22, 2012)

Just finished a really great story that takes place after the "apocalypse" but before all the dystopian stuff gets going to deal with it. 
It's _The Elephant Mountains,_ by Scott Ely.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Another great book by the Grammar Girl: Grammar Girl's 101 Troublesome Words You'll Master in No Time


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Warm Moonlight (Kindle Single), a short story (Kindle Single) by Joseph Wurtenbaugh.


----------



## Lmmbookworm (Jul 5, 2012)

"Goodnight Dear: The Unsentimental Diary of a Bereaved Husband" - by Darren Humphries.
I found this very moving but also inspirational as it's a topic that people tend to shy away from!
Highly recommend it!


----------



## LaraLouise (Mar 12, 2011)

For dog lovers of true dog stories, Harlequin has published THE DOG WITH THE OLD SOUL in e-book and paperback formats. Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Old-Soul-ebook/dp/B00835TJ5G/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1341682314&sr=1-1&keywords=The+Dog+with+an+Old+Soul

There's some great stories!


----------



## Alpha72 (May 9, 2012)

This book is a lot of fun, especially if you're a nerd and/or grew up in the 80s.


----------



## Jonathan Daniel - Author (Aug 3, 2011)

Ready Player One is up next in my To Be Read pile as soon as I finish Storm of Swords in the Game of Thrones series.  I keep hearing fantastic things about Ready Player One, I can't wait to get to it!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Dragons of Wendal, a new book by Maria Schneider. In my opinion, it's the best fantasy work she's done yet. Five Stars.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Archie The Friendly Spider: Kids Bedtime Stories - Archie looks for a friend. A nice children's book by J.W. Paris. I gave it 4½ stars.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

DRAGONFLY, a collection of flash fiction stories by Gabriela Popa. Interesting stories and some of the most original flash fiction that I've read.


----------



## Mary K. Norris (Jun 18, 2012)

Jonathan Daniel - Author said:


> Ready Player One is up next in my To Be Read pile as soon as I finish Storm of Swords in the Game of Thrones series. I keep hearing fantastic things about Ready Player One, I can't wait to get to it!


I loved Ready Player One! I'm a huge video game fan and wished everything in this book was real. Lol. Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card was another great book.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Vigilante Wars (Kindle Single) by Cecelia Holland. It's about the colorful history of San Francisco during the 1849 Gold Rush days. It's a fascinating story, and it would be an especially good read for Californians.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Just read Left Neglected

Let me first say that the author, Lisa Genova has a great knack for coming up with wonderful names for her titles, names that are overloaded with several meanings despite being short. Just like the name of her first book, Still Alice, can be interpreted as 'I am still a person despite being ill' as well as 'My voice is being stilled by alzheimers', so can her second book, Left Neglected, be interpreted as the definition of Sara's illness, as well as her feeling of losing herself because of it.

Next I wish to commend her for the beautiful yet alarmingly disquieting cover, a cover that hints at the subject of the book and yet, does not give it fully away. The apple in the center of the front cover looks lusciously red on the right side of the image, but loses its color abruptly on the left side, as if the life has been drained out of it; more precisely, as if you have suddenly lost your ability to process visual information as you turned left. This, in a sense, is what happens to the protagonist, Sara.

In the night before her accident, her dreams were trying to wake her up, alarming her to the fact that her hectic life is unsustainable. But Sara would not slow down. Traveling in her car, she looks away from the road for a split second, which costs her dearly: she sustains damage to her brain known as left brain neglect, a neurological syndrome, and has to relearn every skill we take for granted: walking, getting dressed, brushing teeth, using the restroom... With a PhD in Neuroscience, the author studied this condition in great depth, which makes her descriptions highly convincing.

This is a cautionary tale, calling us to slow down our hurried lives to cherish the moment. I enjoy the tale part of the story in a profound way--the cautionary part not so much. It was laid on a bit too thickly for me. All the same, the book makes a great read and I recommend it.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Deep Down: A Jack Reacher Story. A new Jack Reacher story by Lee Child. The story takes place in 1986, very early in Reacher's career. It's a pretty good tale.


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Great plot, great characters:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Petoskey-Stone-ebook/dp/B004EYTBM6/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1342445459&sr=1-3&keywords=jon+olson


----------



## JeanJoachim (Mar 22, 2011)

Great book I finished recently, "Set Her Up, Watch Him Fall", a contemporary romantic comedy. Funny and sexy. http://store.secretcravingspublishing.com/index.php?main_page=book_info&cPath=4&products_id=143


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Beyond the Battlefield: A Message from the Fallen by Ken Dauth. Sends a powerful message about the folly of war.


----------



## LadaRay (Apr 6, 2011)

So many great books to read over the summer... where to start?

I highly recommend Hsin Hsin Ming, The Book of Nothing.  A really great spiritual read!
Explains a lot about the times we are going through. Great understanding!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

All My Love, Samples Later: My Mother, My Father, and Our Family That Almost Was. A Story of Life and War. (Kindle Single) A new Kindle Single by Craig Vetter, it's a very poignant story of a World War II romance.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hidden Intent (A Love, Hate & Matrimony Short Story) by Anne M. Carpenter. A nice short story with an O-Henry-style ending.


----------



## KC75 (Jun 24, 2011)

I can recommend _Troll or Derby _by Red Tash.

 I recently reviewed it for Indie Review Tracker Showcase


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Things-Novella-Kindle-ebook/dp/B007SNLLYG/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1342812172&sr=1-1&keywords=lost+things+john+rector John Rector's novella is a must for noir fans - he's hit this particular nail on the head (and hard).


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

With A Twist - A Lt. Jack Daniels Locked Room Mystery Short Story. Another Jack Daniels short story from J.A. Konrath. It's a cleverly plotted "locked room" mystery.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

TurboCharged: Accelerate Your Fat Burning Metabolism, Get Lean Fast and Leave Diet and Exercise Rules in the Dust. Interesting ideas about weight loss and living a healthier lifestyle.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Bachelor Number One (Kindle Single). A new Kindle Single by popular writer Mishka Shubaly. He writes about his experience in auditioning for a TV reality dating show. Irreverent and funny, it's a great short read.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Are You Lonesome Tonight? (Kindle Single). A recent Kindle Single by Mishka Shubaly. A remarkable story, this one will keep you turning pages until you finish. It's a short read, an hour or less for most readers.


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

My recommendations from Summer reading so far:

Wee Rockets by Gerard Brennan - http://www.amazon.com/Wee-Rockets-ebook/dp/B006LTHHDC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343591585&sr=8-1&keywords=wee+rockets - a tale of a young gang in Belfast that's written with a lot of heart.

What It Was by George Pelecanos - http://www.amazon.com/What-It-Was-ebook/dp/B0071YPMJW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1343591716&sr=1-1&keywords=what+it+was - a brilliant tale of crime in 1972 told by a master of the multiple-perspective.

Lost Things by John Rector - http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Things-Novella-Kindle-ebook/dp/B007SNLLYG/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1343591765&sr=1-1&keywords=lost+things a novella that has a touch of classic noir about it.

Miles To Little Ridge by Heath Lowrance - http://www.amazon.com/Miles-to-Little-Ridge-ebook/dp/B006K5QR88/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1343591826&sr=1-1&keywords=heath+lowrance+miles+to+little+ridge - a western short that really captures the best of the genre in a short space of time.

More soon.


----------



## Vincent (Jun 25, 2012)

_Man's Search for Meaning_ by Viktor E. Frankl
http://www.amazon.com/Mans-Search-Meaning-Viktor-Frankl/dp/0807014273/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343675681&sr=8-1&keywords=mans+search+for+meaning

This is required reading for every human being. Kind of like Wiesel's _Night_ but form the perspective of a psychiatrist.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Cavern and Other Stories (Bhabendra Nath Saikia). Ten short stories by a famous Indian author.


----------



## BevAnneS (May 11, 2010)

Uvi Poznansky said:


> Just read Left Neglected
> 
> she sustains damage to her brain known as left brain neglect, a neurological syndrome, and has to relearn every skill we take for granted: walking, getting dressed, brushing teeth, using the restroom... With a PhD in Neuroscience, the author studied this condition in great depth, which makes her descriptions highly convincing.


I read this a few months ago because my daughter is suffering from left neglect due to a head-on collision followed by three strokes. Since I was her caregiver upon her leaving rehab, I can attest and relate to this syndrome. The description is very real. My daughter totally wasn't aware of her own left side, let alone any food on her plate or any uncombed hair on the left side of her head. Reading still, one year later, is difficult for her as she will pick up in the middle of a line and totally loses the story.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

A new Kindle Single by Nelson DeMille:

Death Benefits



-----------------------------------------------------

Two nice color illustrated children's books (younger children):

Sing! Sing!



Peaches! Peaches! A Dog. A Parrot. And A Peach Tree.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

_*The Search for God and Guinness*_, recommended as a pint-sized narrative of the history of that family's brewing success.

Frothy for not telling the dark side of recent family scandals, but filling and delicious.


----------



## AvidHuman (Aug 2, 2012)




----------

